# Seminar w/ Mike Casto in Muncie, IN



## IMAA (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi everyone,  I notice that there is alot of people that are near INDIANA or in INDIANA here on this forum.  Id like to plug another seminar that Im hosting in APRIL.  

He's one a member and a moderation I believe on this forum so he's a good guy and if you can make this seminar it would be worth your while.

5 hour Workshop: Muncie, IN. 4/10/04 
For those that are interested and in the INDIANA area. I know this is somewhat early in the year. But gives everyone enough time to save your pennies....and make arrangements to come and join in the fun and learning.

INDIANA MARTIAL ARTS ACADEMY
is proud to present
the return of
GURU/SENSIE Mike Casto (a fellow martial talk moderator)

April 10, 2004
entry fee: $50 at the door $40 pre-registration

MUNCIE INDIANA

Elements from SIKAL: (hybrid system of Silat/Kali), DOCE PARES ESKRIDO(stick striking, locking, disarms, throws), and SHEN CHUAN (joint manipulation and balance disruption) will most likely be covered and im sure alot more. ONE WORKSHOP NOT TO MISS if your within a few hour's drive. 

The best part is it starts at 10am- and will be finished around 3:30-4pm (given an hour or so lunch break). So it does not take all day....but yet enough time to have a great time to come in and enjoy the day w/ great martial artist of all areas.

For any more INFO on the workshop, Guru Mike, or anything refering to place, directions, hotel etc....call me Cory Ballinger at
765-215-9626 or email me at Karambit72@aol.com

please if interested contact me so I can send you a flier/ for release form and info on it. Thanks


----------



## Old Tiger (Jan 25, 2004)

That Mike Casto guy isn't worth a crap....   
No, just kidding! Mike is a great guy and an accomplished martial artist. I would go if it was closer. Hi Mikey! let us know how it goes bro. Best of Luck and have fun!
Take care!
(mike you know me as n2shibumi)


----------

